

Ask YC: scaling a one-person business - trogleds

How does one scale a one person business  to something bigger? I have enough income for me with my current business, but I would like to scale this to a new level, with employees, bigger clients. This is the usual one-person web development business.<p>Somebody told me that I could valuate my company in income * 24, and then use that value to have an external investor join the business, to try to scale it to something bigger. I'm a little skeptic about it, I think there are too many one-man shows after all, they are probably worthless anyway. What does YC think?
======
iworkforthem
Another approach could be to hire employee to run your current business for
you, while you work on to expand your offering nationally or internationally.

